# Entourage not displaying HTML properly while Reply



## saro21cen (Apr 28, 2009)

We have developed an application which sends HTML email to all users. Users
will have either Microsoft outlook for windows or Entourage 2008 in MAC. Our
HTML template contains <table> tags and <div> tags with Cascading Style
sheets. We also use a div text with a unique id and styles with border to
look as if it is a text box and allow users to enter values into the div tag
and when they reply, we have an application which reads the html file from
outlook and searches for the div tag and inserts the value to the db. Both
the users can able to view the email properly. But, when the Entourage users
click on Reply to enter values, they do not see any styles and could not able
to identify the div tag to input their values. 



We would really appreciate if you provide us a solution as this stops us from
moving forward.

-thanks
-Saravana


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Is Entourage reader set up to reply in html, and allow scripts and the like? DOes it even support the tags?


----------



## saro21cen (Apr 28, 2009)

Ya every thing is set, but its not working.


----------



## saro21cen (Apr 28, 2009)

I set the Reply mail format as "HTML" and also i set the " Reply to messages in the format in which they were sent" and also i set "Display complex HTML" but its not working


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You may have to goto MSN support for this one. I don't use either email client, so I have no idea how they handle things like this.


----------

